# History of Tailsitter Aircraft



## vikingBerserker (Jul 15, 2009)

Interesting article on "Tailsitter" aircraft.


Dark Roasted Blend: History of the Tailsitter Airplanes


----------



## lingo (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, the concept was used for the moon landings!


----------

